# Pregnant Pygmy



## Jennadamson29 (Jul 25, 2013)

Well, she has had discharge for the last few weeks and today it turned Elmer glue white. Now she is grunting. Fingers crossed that tonight will be the night!


----------



## BarteePygmygoats22 (Feb 2, 2014)

Good luck!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy Kidding


----------



## Jennadamson29 (Jul 25, 2013)

Still waiting! I hate the doe code! I can still feel what I think are the ligaments but they are really mushy and hard to find. I have been checking them regularly, so I know what she normally feels like. I am just wondering when they are gone will they truly be undetectable?


----------



## Jennadamson29 (Jul 25, 2013)

So here are some pics!


----------



## Jennadamson29 (Jul 25, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Jennadamson29 (Jul 25, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She is certainly getting closer.


----------



## Jennadamson29 (Jul 25, 2013)

Just had twins, neither of the goats shown! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Meaning another girl gave birth?


----------



## Jennadamson29 (Jul 25, 2013)

Yep! 3 more due any time  So far this year we have 2 girls and 1 boy  been blessed since August we have had 7 babies and all but one have been little girls


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Jennadamson29 (Jul 25, 2013)

My little Jill has the long string of amber goo, but it does not look like the babies have dropped. Still carrying them really high. Amber goo is almost touching the ground. My question is does every do drop days before or is this normal? She is not pushing yet


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Jennadamson29 (Jul 25, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would keep an eye on her. Usually that much goo means birthing.


----------



## Mikesell04 (Jan 26, 2014)

That much goo looks like babies are coming!! My last doe to kid never really dropped first either.. I had no clue she was even ready till I heard her screaming and saw her pushing..


TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## Jennadamson29 (Jul 25, 2013)

Awesome! Been watching and waiting


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Should be kids on the ground by now.... hope all is well :hug:


----------



## Jennadamson29 (Jul 25, 2013)

Nothing yet just goo, no pushing!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Jennadamson29 (Jul 25, 2013)

How long before I need to go in and check


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If she is actively pushing and nothing is happening, then go in.

Or if you just feel you should check on things than go in.


----------



## Jennadamson29 (Jul 25, 2013)

No pushing but lots of goo for over an hour, it is like everything just stopped. I have not had a doe yet go this long after showing the string of amber goo


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Then I would go in and see if she is dilated.


----------



## Jennadamson29 (Jul 25, 2013)

At vet now!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Going that long with that much birth fluid, I'm glad that she is at the vet's office. I pray that everything works out well for her


----------



## Jennadamson29 (Jul 25, 2013)

Not a good day  momma and babies did not make it


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I am so sorry. It seems harder when you can't save at least one

Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sorry you lost them.


----------



## Jennadamson29 (Jul 25, 2013)

The good news is the vet let me know to call anytime 24/7 and she would be there to help. So, I have a vet that works with goats and loves animals! Hopefully nothing like this happens again. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is good that you have a good vet.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I am so sorry!!


----------

